# Yes, Sir/ Madam = These are the most stupid questions.



## surapon (Jun 18, 2014)

Dear Teachers and dear friends.
Yes, These are the most stupid questions that I need to know, After I do million times :
1)When I change the Photos Name or IMG_ XXXX / number by Canon Digital Photo Professional Program, Do any Image quality of my original Photos = Change ?
2) When I reduce the size of My Original Photos from larged file size to small file size ( To fit in FB or Canonrumors) , by Canon Digital Photo Professional Program, Do any Image quality of my original Photos = Change ?
Thousand Thanks Sir/ Madam
Surapon.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 18, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Teachers and dear friends.
> Yes, These are the most stupid questions that I need to know, After I do million times :
> 1)When I change the Photos Name or IMG_ XXXX / number by Canon Digital Photo Professional Program, Do any Image quality of my original Photos = Change ?
> 2) When I reduce the size of My Original Photos from larged file size to small file size ( To fit in FB or Canonrumors) , by Canon Digital Photo Professional Program, Do any Image quality of my original Photos = Change ?
> ...



To me only the first is truly a stupid question. But then, if someone truly does not know the answer, there are no stupid questions.


----------



## Bernd FMC (Jun 18, 2014)

I assume you will not see any Differences when modifying such Picture:


----------



## FEBS (Jun 18, 2014)

Dear Mr. Surapon,

No question is stupid as long as the question is posed. Only not knowing, and not asking is stupid .

1) other name has no influence at all at the quality of the image.
2) yes, decreasing size and also conversion from raw to jpg (if photo was taken in raw) will decrease quality. Can this been seen? Not always as a screen max needs 75dpi. However if someone opens the file and zooms, he is able to see the change in quality.

François


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 18, 2014)

1. The image name should not affect the quality of the image.

2. When you reduce the size of a image, information is discarded, so the quality of the image is lower, but this is only apparent when you try to blow the image size up to a large one. This is a very complex subject, there are many methods for reducing the image (mathematically), and different ones work better on different images. Some software (Photoshop, for example) will let you pick the method used.


----------



## polarhannes (Jun 18, 2014)

Dear surapon,

You are an important member of this forum and I really like reading your posts so here is an answer:

1) Changing the name of your picture file has no effect on image quality.
2) If you change the file size (making the picture smaller or reducing JPEG quality) your picture will have less quality. But to be honest, FB, Canonrumors and other forums do net need that high quality (unless you want them to zoom into 100%). So from my point of view yes, quality will be degraded but that is OK for internet use.

If you are interested in reading details I suggest you read this very good article: http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/jpeg-quality


----------



## surapon (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks you, Sir To my dear teachers and my Dear Friends.
Thanks for all of your answers , that make me feel better, and know the facts of photography.
Have a great day, Sir.
surapon.

Why I ask about the Name Change, Because of I use 4 Canon cameras in Utah Vacation trip, And want to put all the photos in to 1 album---That are the problem of same IMG_ XXXXX numbers.


----------



## bainsybike (Jun 18, 2014)

To answer your second question, Surapon, you won't affect the quality of your original image if you save the reduced image under a different file name. You will then have two images - the original, which will be intact, and the reduced version, which will be of reduced quality, as others have explained.

And I look forward to seeing some of these images!


----------



## surapon (Jun 18, 2014)

bainsybike said:


> To answer your second question, Surapon, you won't affect the quality of your original image if you save the reduced image under a different file name. You will then have two images - the original, which will be intact, and the reduced version, which will be of reduced quality, as others have explained.
> 
> And I look forward to seeing some of these images!




Thank you, Sir dear Mr. bainsybike.
I will.
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 19, 2014)

surapon said:


> Thanks you, Sir To my dear teachers and my Dear Friends.
> Thanks for all of your answers , that make me feel better, and know the facts of photography.
> Have a great day, Sir.
> surapon.
> ...


 
Surapon, if you use lightroom, as well as many other programs, you can rename the files and insert keywords as you download them into your computer. This is good, because you can then find them by key words as well as words in the title, date, etc. You can also add a numerical suffix.

Lightroom will not let you overwrite a photo, if one with the same file name is already in lightroom, it will never be overwritten.


----------

